# Finally got it



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

It took almost 4 weeks but my gunbelt and Crossbreed holster arrived a few days ago. All I can say is that if you dont have one, place your order today! I have not tried them all obviously, but this holster blows away anything I have tried yet for comfort and concealability. Even if you have a holster you like I cannot stress how much difference the heavy gun belt makes. I have worn it with a couple of my old holsters, and although it doesnt make them as comfortable as the Crossbreed, it does make them a lot better.

I ordered the alternate velcro backed clips, and had the velcro backing put on the belt as well. I am anxious to try this system for deep concealability when wearing tucked. For now I am wearing it tucked while working, and am using the metal c clips. Truthfully I think you would have to know what you were seeing to know that they are supporting a holster. The c clips do show on the outside of the belt, but I think you would really have to be paying a lot of attention to my midsection to even notice them, much less wonder what they are. I'll try to get a few pics posted tonight- I wish I could have seen a few pics back when I first started coming on here to gather info for my handgun & acc. purchases.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is the belt, velcro C clips, and the holster itself:


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Here it is on me with no shirt to show how tight it rides:


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Untucked, I almost never go with shirt out, it's a Texas thing! lol


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Tucked, you can see the C clips but would Joe Blow make the connection? I doubt it.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice holster! :smt023 I have the super tuck for my Kahr PM9 and love it. I can't tell on yours in the pictures, are the little cross shapes on the belt clips raised or cut out? On mine they are cut out and are the only weak link in the holster. The belt clips bend easily on mine there so I kind of have to watch it.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congragulations, it does look well built. I like the way the leather comes high on your kidney, it makes for a solid,stable carry.:smt023


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

mikej997 said:


> Nice holster! :smt023 I have the super tuck for my Kahr PM9 and love it. I can't tell on yours in the pictures, are the little cross shapes on the belt clips raised or cut out? On mine they are cut out and are the only weak link in the holster. The belt clips bend easily on mine there so I kind of have to watch it.


The crosses on mine are raised and are quite strong.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Have to agree with you, the Crossbreed is definitely a very comfortable holster. Really distributes the weight of the handgun well. I own several and waiting for another one to be shipped this week. Following in close second is the Tucker Gunleather "The Answer" holster. Along the same lines of the Crossbreed and also comfortable. I use it now for my baby 1911. High marks to both manufacturers for quality and delivery.:smt023


----------

